

Show HN: PyCNN – Image Processing in Cellular Neural Networks - aaggarwal
http://blog.ankitaggarwal.me/PyCNN/

======
killerbat00
I initially interpreted the title as a Python API to CNN the television
channel and was curious how that was implemented. But, after clicking on the
link I actually learned a bit about something that seems pretty fascinating.
So, thanks for that!

~~~
aaggarwal
Hi, I am the author of this library. I am really glad you liked it and it
helped you learn. I started this last year when I was working on a research
project to remotely enable real-time image processing using cellular neural
networks (CNN) on raspberry pi from Internet application. This was part of a
demo at 14th Cellular Nanoscale Networks and Applications (CNNA) Conference
2014. I have also written a blog post, available at
[http://blog.ankitaggarwal.me/technology/image-processing-
wit...](http://blog.ankitaggarwal.me/technology/image-processing-wit...).

Any feedback is much appreciated. Thanks!

